# My god! Dirtyharry posted some PICTURES?!?!?



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

No way . . . . it's rarer than the lockness monster! The fabled dirtyharrymoblie in flight! 

Never actually have proven I RIDE a bike here, so here's some half assing in my yard . . .

I learned a good deal about why I don't make this small jump in my yard by seeing these though . . . notice my launch . . .  

The dude on the P. bike is my biking bud, he's pretty good . . . better than me to say the least . . .


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Why are the jumps so small, I could bunnyhop over the entire jump-gap-landing in one hop.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> Why are the jumps so small, I could bunnyhop over the entire jump-gap-landing in one hop.


PROVE IT.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

jamesdc said:


> Why are the jumps so small, I could bunnyhop over the entire jump-gap-landing in one hop.


dam dude, your a fycking beast we all care so much..


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Shoot man, just keep going and making that jump bigger _just before_ you think you're ready for it.

Getting a little scared on a jump but still committing is a good thing. Makes you able to take the next step.

Don't let the first response deter you or make you feel bad. You have fun on that jump? Good, thats what its all about:thumbsup:


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i love the no helmet but he has on knee pads what the hell is that your head is a little more important


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Formerbmx37 said:


> i love the no helmet but he has on knee pads what the hell is that your head is a little more important


That's a Marzzochi bionic knee fool........


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol. Nice pictures, wait there was a little jump there i thought he was bunnyhopping.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I still don't believe you ride, you are probably just jumping onto a bike you have hanging 6-8 inches above the ground just before the picture is taken.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

yay for action pics!Good to see some pics from ya. As ya progress just keep building the jump higher and higher!


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Looks good! You got the bunnyhop for sure. You are on your way... I like ending sentences with... too...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

it's just a little bump in my backyard . . . my dad doesn't want me building anything bigger there so I guess I'm okay with that since I it's 2 seconds oustide my house . . .

Yeah, the no helmet but shinguards may seem messed up, but I'm much more likely to hurt my shins around the knee area than I am my head in this situation. Like 10,000 to 1 more likely . . . and it helps with my confidence. After I had to get a couple stitches I decided to screw it and be a pu$$y about that . . . for $19 it was all good

And my friend and I are super relaxed about no helmet in just my yard . . . but you can always count on a bucket anywhere else.



> Why are the jumps so small, I could bunnyhop over the entire jump-gap-landing in one hop.


I highly doubt you could get the whole 8 or 9 feet plus foot or so up at the end of your jump it would take to get over both parts. I really don't think anyone is quite that good at a straight bunnyhop.

Just felt in a picture taking mood, and thought why not put 'em up here . . .

And there is a tiny bit of gravel helping me up in that last picture . . .


----------



## specialist (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't know if you've seen this...

http://broadbandsports.com/node/1798&term=homepage


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

That's redonkulasut:


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

specialist said:


> I don't know if you've seen this...
> 
> http://broadbandsports.com/node/1798&term=homepage


i don't think he has.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

hell yeah I've seen that! It's awesome! Neil Tunnicliffe's awesome! Wish I could do I just a teeny weensy bit of that . . .can almost do a brakeless pedal kick, that's about it. but that defeats the purpose of a pedal kick . . . 

I don't suck as much as these pictures might suggest, I hit real stuff, smaller, but still real, but that's minimum mile away and I don't take a camera . . .

and the real stuff scares the sh!t outta me now . . . but I figured out how to fix that! My biking bud's cousin (this guy's REAL good compared to us, but he doesn't pull any tricks) built an eight pack or four pack, however you want to call it, in his backyard, starting with a couple jumps this size and getting bigger (by 8 inches or so) and much better ramps, and I figured out what it is about jumps that intimidate me: the height that the launch sticks out of the ground! We're going to dig downwards, and make ourselves some nice and flowy underground DJ's so to speak . . . this will be awesome for me. 

My friend's cousin doesn't actually know about these plans, unless my friend's cousin's friend who I see at my swimming pool has told him, but it'll work out whatever happens. 

I might post some pictures, but if anything my friend and I will make a biking vid remniscant of the_godfathers, you know, four or five guys screwing around on bikes with 2 minutes tops of jump footage thrown tops? 

It's fun to take pictures!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Double post, yeah, but here's one I like. Was kinda surprised, so it didn't actually go very high as it looked like it mighta, gotta learn how to do this all the time and get my rear end up with the front. 

damn my rims are heavyyyy! 35 lbs for my whole setup, running relatively okay weighted everything. Who the hell has ever even HEARD of femco rims? they surprisingly have a website though . . . 

MASSIVE BAR HUMPAGE!


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

your pictures confuse me alot

you can bunny hop higher than you can jump why arnt you scared to bunny hop

any hoo get a helmet on and go real fast do not pull up just hold on 
go fast


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice bunnyhop dirty harry I'll be truthful I can't bunnyhop or manual lol I'll just blame it on me having to use a xc bike for now . Good job and keep riding!


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow. I just noticed the jumps. I think the computer didn't load fully. Wait what kind of bars are those? Do you like the crossbar?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice pics Dirty, Keep hitting them jumps, they'll get bigger.



jamesdc said:


> Why are the jumps so small, I could bunnyhop over the entire jump-gap-landing in one hop.


Don't sweat johnny jackoffs like ^^^, kats that talk trash like that usually don't pack any heat.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

the wingbar wasn't really my specific choice, the lbs dude basically picked it out from their special order catalogue when my azonic's broke, and I really didn't have any reason not to go with them. 

they feel great, they're cr-mo, not TOO heavy, and only $40. 

I can't WAIT until I can work on my friend's cousin's jumps, they're gonna be so sweet! And with all the extra dirt, we can build some quarter pipish stuff!

abubaca update: can now hop onto curb so that back tire lands noticable first. can't pop front end high enough and stay on and can't brake soon enough either, so on step 2 of 9. wippee! 

oh, I know you can't see it, but the jump has small ride up, only about 20 feet or so you can get going at all and flat with a bit o grass cover, so the idea here is that i have to learn to boost myself better and not just rely on speed.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh. On abubaca's i can get them now on this little what do you call bank. Like i can get on them bunnyhop, then bunnyhop back down and ride backwards out. It felt awesome the first time, they look pretty sketch tough.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> Oh. On abubaca's i can get them now on this little what do you call bank. Like i can get on them bunnyhop, then bunnyhop back down and ride backwards out. It felt awesome the first time, they look pretty sketch tough.


An abubaca is bunny hopping, landing on the rear wheel(also called a stall) then hopping backwards and rolling out fakie.

It sounds like you're simply riding up and down the bank.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> *My god! Dirtyharry posted some PICTURES?!?!?* .


i think i know why we don't see very many of them....


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> An abubaca is bunny hopping, landing on the rear wheel(also called a stall) then hopping backwards and rolling out fakie.
> 
> It sounds like you're simply riding up and down the bank.


It sounds like he's abu'n from his description. Might not be a hop to coping, hopping off and fakie out. The bank is where I'm learning mine brakeless, but damn is it hard to find that sweet spot in body position.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> ....I highly doubt you could get the whole 8 or 9 feet plus foot or so up at the end of your jump it would take to get over both parts. I really don't think anyone is quite that good at a straight bunnyhop....


maybe it's because you are young, small and whimpy, but everyone i ride with could easily bunnyhop that jump. with you and your friend and your bikes chilling right in the middle. just because you can't bunnyhop, don't automatically assume no-one else can either....


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

No i'm accually abubacaing, this bmxer taught me. I go up then i bunnyhop and land on my rear wheel and hold my rear brake, then i bunnyhop back down and roll down fakie and turn around. It took me like 1 hour to learn. It looks ok, but i can accually do it.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

And you need suspention forks for that? :crazy: 
:band:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice pics harry...and for the little vid...thats nucking futs.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i think i know why we don't see very many of them....


i think i know too, yo Dirty make them jumps bigger...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

that one's gonna stay the size it is. 

Have you not understood that this was the only space I was given i my backyard? If I make that jump bigger, then the gap gets smaller and smaller. 

And by the time I've got a real sized launch and landing, my gap will only be about 3 and a half feet.

haven't gotten a chance lately to go ride anything else . ..


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> ...And by the time I've got a real sized launch and landing, my gap will only be about 3 and a half feet.....


seems good enough. really steepen up the lip and you may only go about 4 feet forward, but you'll fly about another 5 feet straight up....


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

so air is the deal here, not distance?

just kidding, I knew that. 

I'm going to wait a bit on that though, that's a lot of work for just a single jump in my backyard. 

Going to spend the time building another set somewhere else and building up the ones at my friend's cousin's house.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

make a dirt spine or somthin


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

How would you make a dirt spine. That sounds awesome though. Does anyone know how.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

...and I thought I was a noob ...ah well, keep trying...

Pantelis: 'round here on the mtbr f'r'ms, you can make those claims, but we gotta see pics at least, lest everyone just takes you as a poseur (NO, that word is NOT out of style). 

You might also want to learn some English; I'm having trouble understanding you. 

Tim


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm really surprised that pictures of me on this tiny jump in my backyard continued getting looks for this long. 

I'll post some real stuff sometime . . . honestly, this makes me look a lot worse than I am, which still isn't that great, but I'm not the guy who is finally getting in the air for the first time that these pictures show . . . 

Tommorrowish I believe I'm going to go start work on a Dirt quarter pipe in my biking bud's backyard across the street. It'll be awesome when we build it and learn to do stuff on it . . .


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Tibug. Sorry for not writing in proper english i will try harder, i'm at an internet cafe so i'm trying to use my time wisely. Also about the pictures once i get home i will get a video of it and post it.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Pantelis said:


> Tibug. Sorry for not writing in proper english i will try harder, i'm at an internet cafe so i'm trying to use my time wisely. Also about the pictures once i get home i will get a video of it and post it.


Fair enough. :thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

damn it. Went riding today, and since my friend's cousin wasn't home we went out on the trails again for the first time in forever . . .

could not do anything. Too afraid of the even the small jump, which is only a bit bigger than the one in my backyard but with bigger ramps and such . . . 

It helps me so much if I build up something myself apparently . . . or if it's a tabletop jump, which allows me to take an easy ride off the launch the first few goes and slowly get the feel for what I need to do . . . the latter impossible around my trails without dragging shovels with us, which I don't think will happen. 

and even more, I would of without a second thought done the ones at the cousin's house, and they're the same size as this little one (8 foot gap, 20ish" ramps) 

I don't get it . . . why do I have such a fear of the trails in my area? Oh well, atleast I'll have something decent I'll do, maybe two places when everything is all built. 

ergg, staying off the bike so long ruined any chance I ever had of really progressing . . . fast foward four months a year ago (last decemberish i think it was) it was looking like by this time I'd be really shreddin some local stuff, but I took a bad spill and nothing was really ever the same afterwards concerning my confidence . . . 

I'll figure something out . . . thanks guys for not outright saying "you suck"


----------



## Mt Ashland (Apr 27, 2007)

i really doubt the gap on that is 8'


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

1 ft 8 inches with a 8 foot gap. That sounds possible. Me and my friend could go like 10 feet off something like that because we made the jump like perfect with a nice lip.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

> i really doubt the gap on that is 8'


no, the gap pictured is about five and a half feet (roughly more than a bike length)

I'm talking about somewhere else.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Pantelis said:


> 1 ft 8 inches with a 8 foot gap. That sounds possible. Me and my friend could go like 10 feet off something like that because we made the jump like perfect with a nice lip.


Wow! You've been at the Internet Cafe a long time!

Never mind; I know how full of crap 13 year olds are. I was one two years ago...

Tim


----------

